# Woodfast C1000 Lathe Info and photos ( SOLD )



## Blister (24 Mar 2010)

Start with the photos :lol: 







The bits that come with it 





4 prong drive center , and a rotary tail stock center both 2 MT






2 MT Jacobs chuck and key








Face plate M33x3.5 , it also has a screw in face plate screw ( With a box spanner to tighten and remove )






Main shaft spanner 





Knock out bar and socket spanner to turn the headstock through 30 / 90 degrees 






The tool rest assembly 







The Tail stock 






1. 12" tool rest 

1 Bowl turning tool rest 






Main control box , with on / off / and speed control






The inverter box of tricks 






The POWER department ( its huge ) 






The drive system , more torque / less torque with variable speed at all settings  






24 point indexing and spindle lock / M33 x 3.5 spindle thread 






Name :wink: 






22 page instruction book






Inverter book







Motor connection book 







And a shot of the bed so you can see how thick the castings are 

The bolt holes for mounting the lathe bed are 5/8" 

All yours for £750


----------



## philb88 (24 Mar 2010)

What size is the motor and how old is the machine, as the newer ones are yellow and your other was white!

Cheers PHIL


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2010)

Older is no bad thing. You can clearly see from the pics that this was made in Oz. The current ones are made in China.


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2010)

oh and seeing as the motor manual says 1500, my guess is it's 2hp 8)


----------



## Blister (24 Mar 2010)

philb88":m8bmn3ji said:


> What size is the motor and how old is the machine, as the newer ones are yellow and your other was white!
> 
> Cheers PHIL



Not sure of the age , but in the serial number stamped into the bed the last 2 numbers are 98 . so I would say 1998 , its had 1 owner who estimated no more than 100 hours use and as it a brush less motor its far from worn out 

Its whisper quiet , weight a tone , in mint condition NO RUST or tarnish or splashes of sanding sealer , it is VERY clean 

The originals were green , then woodfast changed to cream , Yellow 

and currently Record Power sell them as the Maxi 1 for £2K 

Motor power is 1KW so in English 1.5HP , its a BIG motor :lol: 8)


In the book of words it say it has a adjustable ranp speed to limmit the motors acceleration and current limmit / cut out 

It also has a thermal trip 

And 2 LEDs that do fault codes if it detects anything wrong :shock: 

Cant find a section where it says it makes the tea :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Aled Dafis (24 Mar 2010)

As some here might know, I bough the other Woodfast lathe that Blister sold on here, and to say that it's a heavywieght is an understatement. I've given the lathe a bit of a test over the last few weeks, and it's taken everything I've thrown at it (18" out of balance blanks etc.) in it's stride. 

If anybody's in any doubt whetehr or not they should buy this machine, then my advice would be to *BUY IT!!* it really is the dogs danglies.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## narrowboater (25 Mar 2010)

What is the max swing over the bed and the between centres capacity

Regards
Rod


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2010)

Between centers 950 mm

swing over bed 460 mm

weight 112 KG 

:wink:


----------



## philb88 (25 Mar 2010)

Swivel head? Also does it have the holes under the the pulley/head to take the outrigger or bowl turning attachment?

Don't happen to have anymore short-beds do you? haha


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2010)

philb88":2xf2ta0c said:


> Swivel head? Also does it have the holes under the the pulley/head to take the outrigger or bowl turning attachment?
> 
> Don't happen to have anymore short-beds do you? haha



The head turns to 30 / and 90 , and locks into pre drilled holes in the bed 

No i cant help with a outside adapter :wink:


----------



## frugal (25 Mar 2010)

What is it about a lathe like this that makes it £2k new as opposed to something like the Jet 1442 which on paper seems to have a similar spec? 

I am not being facetious, I am genually trying to understand what separates a £850 lathe from a £2,000 lathe. Is it that the law of diminishing returns means that once you get to a certain point the extra bit costs significantly more, or is the Woodfast/Maxi-1 really twice as good as the Jet?


----------



## Blister (25 Mar 2010)

frugal":2b8zqwjy said:


> What is it about a lathe like this that makes it £2k new as opposed to something like the Jet 1442 which on paper seems to have a similar spec?
> 
> I am not being facetious, I am genually trying to understand what separates a £850 lathe from a £2,000 lathe. Is it that the law of diminishing returns means that once you get to a certain point the extra bit costs significantly more, or is the Woodfast/Maxi-1 really twice as good as the Jet?



Sorry I cant comment on the bigger Jet lathes as I have not owned or used one 

I did however have the misfortune to buy a Jet mini in my early days of turning , and all i can say is I was less than impressed , It shook , rattled and the head and tail stocks did not line up :? I had to strip it file it tighten all the loose bits put new bearings in locktite everything and in the end sold it for something better 

I also had problems with my 1st Jet JPT260 , it had to go back and was swapped for another machine , so again loss of confidence in Jet products 

Question , are they made in china ? 

Quality is quality and costs , but with cheaper MODERN machines , most are designed by accountants , I think the saying goes something like this 

" Built to a price , not a standard " unless we are Talking VB36, Vicmarc and the other top makes like Woodfast , 



This is only my opinion , as we are all entitled to one , so please don't shoot me down  :lol: :wink:


----------



## hughey (26 Mar 2010)

Quality is quality and costs , but with cheaper MODERN machines , most are designed by accountants , I think the saying goes something like this

" Built to a price , not a standard " unless we are Talking VB36, Vicmarc and the other top makes like Woodfast ,


I have to agree with Blister. Newer is not always a good buy. I have a 1987 M400 Woodfast. Runs very well and is built like a tank I have changed the 1/2hp motor to a 1hp and will be giving it a coat of paint. Better than new


----------



## Hans (27 Mar 2010)

What a beauty, this is the lathe I was going to buy back in 2001, but then Woodfast went out of busuiness.
I bought a Wivamac DB1000 instead, which i don't regret, but I still have a soft spot for the C1000. A pity I don't have the space for a second lathe.

Hans


----------



## Blister (27 Mar 2010)

Now SOLD :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (27 Mar 2010)

Blister":81uapxgu said:


> Now SOLD :wink:



to mark sangar perchance ????


----------



## wizer (27 Mar 2010)

Come on, fess up. Who is the new owner of that beauty?


----------



## Blister (27 Mar 2010)

wizer":1fw4wcf4 said:


> Come on, fess up. Who is the new owner of that beauty?



A Ha :lol: 


Curiosity got the better A :lol: :lol: 

Well 


If 


I 

Was 

to 


say 



that 


the new 



owner 


of this


Cast 


iron


Beauty 



Is 



No 


other 



than



Mr



HOLD ON :shock: 

I 

Will let the new owner fess up , don't want spoil his glory :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## big soft moose (27 Mar 2010)

wizer":2aoxatk6 said:


> Come on, fess up. Who is the new owner of that beauty?



no need to be shy tom - you've replaced the brm havent you


----------



## wizer (27 Mar 2010)

Replaced? Nah, I though the BRM needed a BG Mate


----------

